# Petition for hedgehogs to fly



## MeAndToby (Apr 17, 2015)

This petition intends to gain hedgehogs the right to be in the cabin with their owners (instead of traveling in the cargo area of the plane)! 
Check it out and sign it!

https://www.change.org/p/american-airlines-petition-to-airlines-allow-hedgehogs-to-fly-in-the-cabin


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Signed


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

Signed! Hopefully I still count despite being Canadian...


----------



## aishadoo (Jan 29, 2014)

I signed. This would make my life sooooo much easier....


----------



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

Is this your petition? If so, you should add that hedgehogs have teeth more like a feline than a rodent, which would inhibit their ability to chew through anything plastic.

Also, I don't know a lot about flying. What does "stowed" mean? Does that mean they go underneath?

"WEST JET

Carry on

Cat, dog, rabbit or bird, with carrying case, under 10 kilograms

$50 each way per kennel, maximum one animal

Leak-proof and soft-sided kennels stowed under seat

Stowed

Cats, dogs, rabbits, birds, chinchillas, guinea pigs and hedgehogs, with carrying case weighing up to 45 kilograms

$50 each way per kennel

maximum six animals in three hard-sided kennels"


----------



## MeAndToby (Apr 17, 2015)

Thanks for signing!! I didn't write the petition, I just found it while I was doing some travel research.


----------



## writergirlmel (May 16, 2015)

Katten said:


> Also, I don't know a lot about flying. What does "stowed" mean? Does that mean they go underneath?


Stowed means they are in the cargo area.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Stowed under the seat means they are in the cabin and have to fit under the seat in front of you. It counts as one piece of carry on luggage.


----------



## writergirlmel (May 16, 2015)

nikki said:


> Stowed under the seat means they are in the cabin and have to fit under the seat in front of you. It counts as one piece of carry on luggage.


I figured they meant cargo hold since they listed separate policies for carry-on animals. Heck, I don't know. I haven't flown since 2007!


----------



## lindypie (Jun 25, 2015)

I signed it! It said they only need 87 more signatures to meet their goal so they're pretty close.


----------



## afireinsidex03 (Sep 6, 2014)

Signed! 
On a side note, the first thing I though of when I read the title was the book "If pigs could fly"...xD
Just imagine little hedgies with wings!


----------

